# Playstation VR



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Who has one?

If you haven't tried it, find out someone who has one and give it a go. I tried it for the first time last night and I am blown away by it. I've got Google Cardboard VR for my phone which I thought was impressive but PSVR is just a absolutely million lightyears ahead.

First thing they put me in was the resident evil demo. I don't get scared by horror stuff etc.....I crapped my pants. 

I got to play Batman VR which is insanely cool, being Batman and standing in the middle of Gotham is awesome.

Driveclub VR. Sitting in the cars, looking around like you would to see the next corner coming up and looking in your mirrors. It's insane!!!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I am sold on it without ever trying it due to the upcoming Ace Combat game using it along with the next Gran Turismo.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That sounds so cool! I must have a look around. To see if I know anyone who has one. 

The driveclub sounds incredible. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a video of me in it on the Resident Evil demo, but my language is absolutely appalling due to being on edge, so I can't upload it here. haha.

Project Cars 2, is being built with VR in mind too, so I can say hand on heart, it will be THE best driving experience bar the real thing.

Imagine it with the steering wheel, gear shifter, VR. Oh my :argie:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Sounds class. J got a vr headset for his phone, but this sounds like it's in a different league altogether.

BTW, ice been watching Ronnie O'Sullivan touring the pool halls in America, doing a wee bit of hustling.

This made me laugh; he was playing VR pool....






Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Sounds class. J got a vr headset for his phone, but this sounds like it's in a different league altogether.
> 
> BTW, ice been watching Ronnie O'Sullivan touring the pool halls in America, doing a wee bit of hustling.
> 
> ...


Haha that video! :lol:

You do have to stay aware of what's around you in real life.

It consumes you. It's so weird but very fun!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I do a lot of sim racing etc online so this would be cool but be warned if you suffer with motion sickness do yourself a favor and try one out first. There a lots of reports about people getting very sick! That aside it looks and sound great. Once more of the proper driving games are on board I'll be putting it on my wish list!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

tmitch45 said:


> I do a lot of sim racing etc online so this would be cool but be warned if you suffer with motion sickness do yourself a favor and try one out first. There a lots of reports about people getting very sick! That aside it looks and sound great. Once more of the proper driving games are on board I'll be putting it on my wish list!


This is what I was worried about. If I'm a passenger in a car and I read something whilst it's moving I feel sick and I get sea sick too.

However....nadda even a twinge on the VR.

So best try it out as I expect people who aren't normally motion sickness may well be.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I was very tempted to buy one the other week but i don't fancy all the extra cabling etc, the new playstation pro plays games in 4k HDR format, apparently the bypass box/ cables used on the VR through the PS4 pro doesn't support HDR so you need to remove the cables etc when not using the VR unit itself, not a huge deal breaker i guess but quite a nuisance.

From Stuff review



> _
> The HDMI cable that previously ran from your TV to your PS4 now runs to this instead, with an extra, bundled HDMI lead then running from this to the PS4. The Processor Unit from now on will work as a passthrough, sending video to the headset and your TV (so anyone else can see what you're up to) when playing VR, and just to your TV when the headset's switched off.
> 
> The idea here is that you don't have to plug in and unplug cables to switch modes. Unfortunately, that's rather undermined by the fact that the Processor Unit can't pass-through HDR (you know, that awesome video feature that every PS4 just got), so you will have to do an irritating cable shuffle whenever you want to switch from VR to HDR gaming and vice versa. That seems a really baffling oversight to me, and one that's only going to get more irritating as HDR games and TVs become more prevalent.
> _


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

182_Blue said:


> I was very tempted to buy one the other week but i don't fancy all the extra cabling etc, the new playstation pro plays games in 4k HDR format, apparently the bypass box/ cables used on the VR through the PS4 pro doesn't support HDR so you need to remove the cables etc when not using the VR unit itself, not a huge deal breaker i guess but quite a nuisance.
> 
> From Stuff review


My friend has the PS4 Pro so has to do this but to pass on such an amazing experience because of what really is a little niggle.

Get one Shaun. Do it!


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been extremely tempted but don't know if I can stomach paying out for it (not saying it's not worth the price, I'm just tight ).

However having been an avid fan of the Ace Combat series (barring the last one or two) I'm considering it even just for that as it sounds like it will be brilliant.

I've also been looking at PS4 pro but with not having a HDR capable TV I don't think it'll be worth it. I will most likely end up being unable to resist PSVR though!

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

IamDave said:


> I've been extremely tempted but don't know if I can stomach paying out for it (not saying it's not worth the price, I'm just tight ).
> 
> However having been an avid fan of the Ace Combat series (barring the last one or two) I'm considering it even just for that as it sounds like it will be brilliant.
> 
> ...


If I had a HDR 4K TV, I'd have upgraded to the PS4 Pro but as I haven't, I haven't bothered.

I'm waiting for the new range of LG OLEDs to come out and seeing what they're going to price them at.


----------

